# 2018 Utah Turkey Hunt Survey



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that the most active part of the turkey season is winding down, I'm curious to know how people have done. If you're still going after them and haven't given up, feel free to wait to answer the poll.


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Ummm...I thought I created a poll, but I guess I don't know what I'm doing. These were supposed to be the options:

Hunted Limited Entry Season – Harvested a Tom
Hunted Limited Entry Season – Harvested a Jake
Hunted Limited Entry Season – Harvested a Bearded Hen
Hunted Limited Entry Season – No Harvest
Hunted General Season – Harvested a Tom
Hunted General Season – Harvested a Jake
Hunted General Season – Harvested a Bearded Hen
Hunted General Season – No Harvest
Did Not Hunt Turkeys in Utah in 2018


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Hunted Limited Entry: HARVESTED a Tom


----------



## widget22 (Mar 10, 2016)

I hunted the general, harvested a tom
Dad hunted the general, harvested tom
Mom hunted limited entry, harvested a tom


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Hunted general harvested a tom


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

I also hunted the general season and harvested a tom. 

With over 100 views and only 4 responses, I wonder if everybody else was either unsuccessful or didn't hunt.  Otherwise, if these results are any indication, this is going to be the most successful turkey season in the history of the world.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Hunted LE, and took a Tom.
Grand son hunted general, and took a Tom.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I'll help even out the responses here...

Hunted LE - No Harvest

Hunted General (helping my son) - So far, No Harvest. Thinking we might hang it up now and chase some white bass at UL instead. Turkeys have not been cooperative but the WB always are.


----------



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

General season no harvest


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Drew a CWMU Turkey tag and harvested a Tom.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> I'll help even out the responses here...
> 
> Hunted LE - No Harvest
> 
> Hunted General (helping my son) - So far, No Harvest. Thinking we might hang it up now and chase some white bass at UL instead. Turkeys have not been cooperative but the WB always are.


Dont feel bad Mike. I suck at hunting turkeys too!

Ill just wrap up my turkey hunting career real quick:

5 general season tags and 1 LE tag. No harvests.

In 6 years only one opportunity at tom and blew it (this year).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

It's been rough the past couple years on thunder chickens. My LE hunt was a legit bust this year, but trying to teach my son and get him a bird the past two years has been a steep learning curve...for both of us. Yesterday it was me screwing the pooch and gaffing an opportunity! It wasn't a done deal, but me sending tom scurrying back into the woods sure didn't get him a shot!


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

I hunted LE - harvested a Tom.

Wife hunted LE - did not harvest.

Dad hunted General - harvested a Tom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

The wife and I both had a LE tag this year and we both tagged out opening day. She got her bird at about 9:00 am and I shot mine at about 1:00 pm. Definitely some skill but a lot of luck as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

I hunted general season - killed a tom.

Son is still hunting general season....

Brother hunted general season - killed a tom.


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

I'm still chasing them but I've pretty much lost any hope of actually shooting one. It just gives me a good excuse to get out and have fun.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I am leaving in the morning to hike into a wilderness area that has some. My partner and I plan on staying up there for 3 or 4 days or until we both tag out. 



It might be fun and then again looking at the clouds up that direction it could be a very wet couple of days.


By the way this is in Colorado on a LE unit and not Utah. If I would of got a OTC permit I would of had it filled the opening weekend.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I hunted the GS and harvested a Tom 
along with 2 of my brothers. All Toms


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

OTC tag = 1 harvested turkey


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

General Season Hunt: Jake harvested


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Three of us with general season tags.

All tags filled. 2 toms. 1 jake.

Top of the page.


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

General - tom. Side note, used LE season to fill 2 South Dakota tags (1 prairie, 1 Black Hills), 1 Wyoming otc tag, and 1 Colorado otc tag. All toms. Good season.























Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## boulderman (Apr 30, 2010)

Hunted Monroe mountain this year during the GS and didn't see any sign of turkeys. Don't think I'll go back there again.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hunted LE. Didn't kill one. Seen plenty of turkeys. But I find myself getting distracted looking for antlers and hanging some of my harder to get to cameras and then road hunting birds on the way out.


----------



## CGR (Aug 16, 2017)

General season - No Harvest. 
2nd year hunting turkeys. I called one in and got busted. Great learning experience and on the bright side, I got to be in the hills for a few days.


----------

